# Garden City



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

ok guys i should be in garden city 10/20/ - 10/26 look for me on the pier. you'll know me when you see me. emanual..... you motoring yet?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I am motoring although I will be in Virginia that weekend for my girlfriend's birthday. I'd love to be there wetting a line with you but I think I need to be wetting a line elsewhere. Wink wink, nudge nudge.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

just name it after me...... have a safe trip


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Surrrrrre, "Yeah honey, I'm naming the kid after a pier." I'm sure that would go over as well as naming a kid after a beer.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

enough beer you wont worry about the name eh! have a good time emanual


----------

